# Denon AVR-2807 or Yamaha RX-V1700



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm looking for another receiver to run my JBL Northridge speakers for now and I'm considering the Denon AVR-2807. Basic highlights are as follows:


110 watts x 7 channels
 1080p HDMI switching
 Multi-source/multi-zone capabilities
 Audyssey MultEQ Auto EQ Setup System

I've pretty much always been a Denon fan, but might try something different this time around. Another unit I was looking at that would ultimately end up costing a little bit less money is the Yamaha RX-V1700. It has a little more power and similar features.


I thought maybe I get some suggestions and opinions on other units to consider in the less than $1,000 range before pulling the plug. The above units can be pretty much had for around $700-800.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey Sonnie,
I always believe that Denon is the best out of below mention MFG, but this has to be your choice.
If you try other MFG you may find sound more soothing or harsh, but ultimitly this would be your decission. Its always worth a try.
Here is my order of top 7 recivers Denon being a #1
#1 Denon
#2 Rotel
#3 Yamaha
#4 Onkyo/Integra
#5 Pioneer
#6 HK
#7 Sony


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi Sonnie,

HDMI video @ 1080p is still undergoing refinement and has different revisions you need to watch out for such as Version 1.1, 1.2, and 1.3 - and who knows what's next? I route the video directly to the TV and by-pass the A/V amp - leave the conversion to the TV or projector. I'm looking very hard at the Outlaw 1070 ($899) and it uses DVI for the video interface - and DVI to HDMI conversion is no big deal with a conversion cable. The Outlaw is well reviewed (but so are the Denon and Yamaha units). I don't have hands on with the Outlaw so I can't personally vouch for it. It's really hard to mess up with Denon - plus if you don't like it they have fairly good resale value. BTW the Outlaw does have a trial period for 30 days. :daydream:


----------



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

Cambridge Audio is a name that pops up on this side of the pond quite often. They have a new receiver coming out in Europe in January with a suggested price of about £600 so it should about fit into your price range. Must note that I have not actually listened to any of their products. Here is a link to CA's official blog from which you can watch a short demo of the new receiver,  here is a link to the technical specs.

Just my 0.02c


----------



## adogand6kids (Jul 29, 2006)

Sonnie,

Is there any pressing reason why you want a new receiver now? The reason I ask is that I have been looking at a new receiver purchase and am on hold for the present. I am currently waiting for a receiver with HDMI 1.3. The reasons to wait for HDMI 1.3 (if you currently have a "workable" system) include both audio and video advantages along with some increased simplicity. On the audio side, HDMI 1.3 can pass uncompressed multichannel audio from HD/BD (Dolby TruHD and DTS HD Master Audio). Current versions can't do that (at least thats my understanding). This adds simplicity because it allows a one-cable connection between your high-def player and your receiver that handles all audio and video. From the video side, HDMI 1.3 allow "deep color" technology which increases color bit depth from the current 24 bit to up to 48 bit.
Aside from the HDMI 1.3 spec, I would like (but don't have to have) a receiver capable of 1080p/24 frames per second (fps) pass through. I think both high def formats are going to players that allow 24 fps or some multiple of this. This allows us to do away with 3:2 pulldown and its attendant artifacts - at least with high def discs. I'm awaiting announcements at next months CES. My hope is that within the next year (I currently just started building a house, so I won't need new equipment until I have the basement finished) there will be a receiver that can do this in the $1,000 - $1,500 price range. God bless the trend of better performance for less money in home theater!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Well that is definitely a good point, although I would need a new DVD player as well... and possibly a new projector, since none of those are 1.3 compliant. :dontknow:


----------



## adogand6kids (Jul 29, 2006)

_although I would need a new DVD player as well... and possibly a new projector, since none of those are 1.3 compliant._

Thats sort of the whole sad truth about folks like us Sonnie. You are going to end up buying a new high def player in the next couple of years, and as the 1080p projectors continue their fall in price and rise in quality, you will be trading in your old 720p! So, let's just accept "upgraditis" as a fact and try to plan for it. From that mindset, when you are looking at choosing a new receiver, you should not just think, "What will work with my current system?" Rather, try to ask yourself, "What is my next system going to look like?" Then buy components that work now and later as well. Predicting the future of AV is not easy, but I think that looking forward to the "next system" helps to define what you are looking for in a new component. Of course, all this is moot if your current receiver is malfunctioning and you need something new this week. The inevitable downside of this kind of thinking is that I often have to wait on purchases because the products are not quite right yet. That's why you are enjoying high definition DVD and I am still waiting and watching standard def.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

This is so very true... "upgraditis" is a serious bug. I'm probably a good two years from a new projector though. I'll probably have to buy someones used 1080p. :R


----------



## Pupton (Jul 15, 2006)

Sonny and friends - I saw this thread so I figured I'd reply to this post instead of opening a new one...

I'm now in the market for a new reciever/pre-pro as I build a new mini-HT in my wife's basement... Santa (aka my better half) brought me a new Toshiba HD-A2 player and LCD for Christmas, so now I'm looking for something that will run the audio through HDMI (the HD-A2 doesn't have analogue outs, so it sends through HDMI output in uncompressed PCM format)... 

I actually started researching and found the following 3 options: Denon AVR-2807 or Yamaha RX-V1700 or Pioneer Elite VSX-82TXS

To confuse me further (easily done) I've been researching the need for HDMI 1.3 to play lossless formats and have wondered across threads like this one...

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=738511

which say certain Receivers will play these formats now and going forward. Others say to wait....

Any thoughts?

I can use any receiver with 7.1 pre-outs or a pre-pro as I'll probably use separate amps to power. 

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm not sure on the 1.3 although my thinking is it is a different type of connection from the HDMI on the receivers mentioned. If this is true, then there would have to be some way of upgrading the connection on the receiver. :huh:

I've had what I would call excellent success using the Denon receivers with a separate amp. I still haven't made up my mind which way I'm gonna go yet... decisions decisions.


----------



## Pupton (Jul 15, 2006)

Well - I decided to go a diff direction with an Onkyo TX-SR604. It does all the things I need for now with HDMI. My idea is to wait until some of the new 1.3 Receivers come out that will possibly push the price down a bit for the current Receivers, then I can sell/trade or move the Onkyo to bonus room duty. 

Mike


----------



## Eddie Horton (Nov 8, 2006)

Pupton, congrats on the new rig. Sonnie, if you're still on the fence, I'd go with the Yamaha. I currently run a Yamaha receiver as a pre/pro and to power the rears and have loved it. Nothing against the Denon unit, and I'm sure you couldn't go wrong with either, but I really like mine. People who call Yamaha "bright" or "harsh" haven't listened to one in a few years, IMO.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I still haven't done anything. The main reason I lean towards Denon is I'm a Denon dealer... so I can get them at cost. Of course Yamaha's are pretty heavily discounted.


----------



## Pupton (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks Eddie, My Dad inherited my Yammy RX-V3000 during this and it always did the job. I don't think you can go wrong with the Denon or the Yamaha, and I'll probably get one of the two eventually (Although the Emotiva pre/pro & amps look intriguing)... Have either of you heard any remarks (good or bad) on this line?

Mike


----------



## Eddie Horton (Nov 8, 2006)

I know that AV123 is not selling them any more. I don't think they are going away, though. I don't know anyone that owns them, but from what I remember reading, most folks liked them.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

If I remember correctly... the drawback for me on the Emotiva pre-pro was it didn't have built in HDMI. I think they do offer an add-on unit.


----------



## Eddie Horton (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah, you're right, Sonnie. I just don't remember if the add-on unit will strip off the audio for processing, or if it's just a switcher.

Edit: Just looked at their web site, and it said it will pass video up to 1080p, but doesn't say anything about audio processing via HDMI. My guess is that it's still 1.0.


----------

